# BEER REVIEW: sam adams 13th hour



## kapathy (Nov 20, 2010)

_*

Samadams*_

*13[SUP]th[/SUP]hour*

*OriginalGravity: *_*21°Plato
*_*Alcoholby Vol/Wt: *_*9.0%ABV- 7.0%ABW
*_*Calories/12oz.: *_*290
*_*IBUs:*_*17
*_*MaltVarieties:*_*SamuelAdams two-row pale malt blend, Caramel 60, Munich 10, Special B, andCarafa III
*_*HopVariety: *_*HallertauMittelfrueh Noble hops
*_*SpecialIngredients: *_*Twobrewing sugars and Kosmic Mother Funk
*_*YeastStrain: *_*Belgian-styleale yeast and bottle conditioned with champagne yeast
*_*Availability:*_*Yearround
*_*FirstBrewed: *_*2011*_

_*appearance: dark blak, light colored head quickly disapates*_

_*aroma: loadsof dark fruit, overripe plumb, and cherry, sour malt, and a hint ofcoffee*_

_*taste: malty up front, light coffee tones, finish starts a little sweet thenhas a very sour finish*_

_*mouth: real light in body, slight coating, a fairly clean drinking ale foras dark as it is*_

_*overall: I enjoyed this beer, but will not be buying it again. I thought thesour finish was a little to over powering. The first flavors ofcoffee cherry and plumb were so short lived. While I wont buy itagain I would absolutely suggest it as a must try for any beerdrinkers. I paired this with a tat face, which was a pretty good pairing. I really enjoyed the tat, but I think that this would go great with a liga T52, or a quesada oktoberfest.*_


----------



## android (Feb 27, 2012)

nice review, sounds like an interesting beer!


----------



## ejgarnut (Sep 28, 2009)

Thanks for the review Kevin. It does sound interesting, dont know if I personally would like KMF in a beer though


----------



## Jordan23 (May 25, 2012)

Thanks for the review.


----------

